# Do I have enough Slurry?



## ben485 (Jan 13, 2011)

So I just moved my cherry wine from my primary to a 5 and 1 gallon carboy, and I only managed to collect about 5 oz of slurry. Is that typical, or more important is it enough to get a 7 gallon batch of pee going? I used 1122 and the sg was 1.005 when i racked/transfered to the carboys. I put the slurry in a soda bottle and put in in the fridge. I did transfer some of the sediment to the carboys b/c i didn't want the cherry wine to stall. Am I on the right track, or will I need to go another route to get this pee going? Thanks.


----------



## surlees (Jan 13, 2011)

Ben,


> and I only managed to collect about 5 oz of slurry.



When you say "slurry" are you referring to sediment (a.k.a. lees) from the bottom? If so, that would not be an unusual amount. If you're referring to live yeast, then yes you should be able to use it to start another cherry pee.

Fred


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 13, 2011)

5 ounces isn't much to add flavor to your s.pee however if the yeast is still there it will take off. You may wish to add a fruit concentrate (cherry) to help it. Maybe 1 can


----------

